# 2012 Hillbilly Shoot



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like a plan - wouldn't be the same if you weren't there. You have to go to Yankton and bring a new car back to Maryland.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Although I really enjoy the Hillbilly and shooting the Hill, those dates would put it on top of TPAs only field shoot of the season.... Sorry, but it poses too much of a conflict for me unless I can figure out cloning--


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably won't be there. Its too close to Nationals and I will have to take off too much time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats too bad... I was really looking forward to coming, and even booked my timeshare for it... Sadly wont be able to change it...

that sucks.. I was really looking forward to making it for the first time...

B~


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brad. Even if the shoot date gets changed, I'm sure you could still go and shoot at the club for a day with one of the members.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks matt.. I appreciate it. 

I guess Ill have to see if I can find a field shoot somewhere near where Ill be staying during those 2 weeks... anyone know of a field shoot in PA thats not Mechanicsburg? lol

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

As long as you don't move it up to early June, I'll be there.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Can it be moved up a week or two instead of back...? Ill be in the area for 2 weeks, and was really looking forward to doing this...

Either way, I do hope everyone does have a good time!

B~


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Shane you know that your going to be the only one effected by the conflicting dates :wink: Nobody else that goes to the Hill is going to the Dakota Classic in Stankton.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kade said:


> Shane you know that your going to be the only one effected by the conflicting dates :wink: Nobody else that goes to the Hill is going to the Dakota Classic in Stankton.


 :nod:


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

It's not about me being or not being there at all. It's about other things going on that weekend and from what I have talked to people that usually come they wouldn't be able to come then or when I said I was going to Yankton they said they wouldn't be coming then. I just want the most people there to enjoy the shoot and our range. But it looks like its going to be changed from the feed back that I have gotten. 

Brad if you are around here for those two weeks I would be more than happy to meet you at the club and we can shoot a round or so on the range if you would like...


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

*hillbilly*

It's not about me being or not being there at all. It's about other things going on that weekend and from what I have talked to people that usually come they wouldn't be able to come then or when I said I was going to Yankton they said they wouldn't be coming then. I just want the most people there to enjoy the shoot and our range. But it looks like its going to be changed from the feed back that I have gotten. 

Brad if you are around here for those two weeks I would be more than happy to meet you at the club and we can shoot a round or so on the range if you would like...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Shane... I really appreciate the offer... I would love to come and shoot a round! I hope we can work something out. When the time comes closer, I will PM you and hopefully we can get something worked out!

B~


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Whenever it is... I will be there.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Where is this hillbilly shoot?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Cumberland Archers in Cumberland MD. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry, technically it's Cumberland Bowhunters... :doh: :lol:

http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. I tryed to find a webiste but didn't see one. Would somebody mind posting some details about the shoot that is if its open to the publc. I am not to far from Cumberland,MD. Thanks!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It is open to the public, all are welcome... the details will be forthcoming shortly (and will get posted in here, surely), as it seems the dates are now in question, but... :lol: Basically it is a two day shoot with some festivities on Saturday night. Many come, some camp out, so the early arrivers will be there on Friday to get some practice in and then we shoot Saturday, celebrate a bit Saturday night and then shoot again on Sunday. 28 targets each day (if I recall, missed the past couple years.. lol) and there has been a novelty shoot on Saturday after the competition, though I don't know if that will happen again. It's a great time, well worth the trip, as many come from all about to shoot.. perhaps a few from the Syrup Sucking North and as far South as Fla, (the shoeless crowd.. LMAO) and we've had them from as far West as the Rockies on occasion.. :thumb:

Hope you can make it, it's a hoot of a shoot! :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

HoughsArchery said:


> Thanks. I tryed to find a webiste but didn't see one. Would somebody mind posting some details about the shoot that is if its open to the publc. I am not to far from Cumberland,MD. Thanks!



It's the most fun you can have with a bow in your hand. 

Saturday, Field shoot

Saturday afternoon, Hinky shoot

Dinner Saturday evening

Great door prizes

Ms. Lucky's CD shoot after dinner

Sunday AM another field shoot.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds good. I might try and make it to the shoot.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Shane......coming off of the 4th. of July week/weekend hopefully will help with the hotel prices too as they seem to be jacked up over those 10 days.....unless you can get us "traveler's who have to have a real bed" a group discount again ;o)*.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Once the date is decided I may try and bring some of the local 'Insteada' guys down. Since we can not have the shoot this year it would be nice to attend something similar without all the hard work  How far are you from Lancaster???


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

We are about two hours and forty five minutes from Lancaster.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Finalize the dates and I will see who I can scrape together for a trip down. Hopefully it will not interfere with our local shoots.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

:bump:

Date?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> It is open to the public, all are welcome... the details will be forthcoming shortly (and will get posted in here, surely), as it seems the dates are now in question, but... :lol: Basically it is a two day shoot with some festivities on Saturday night. Many come, some camp out, so the early arrivers will be there on Friday to get some practice in and then we shoot Saturday, celebrate a bit Saturday night and then shoot again on Sunday. 28 targets each day (if I recall, missed the past couple years.. lol) and there has been a novelty shoot on Saturday after the competition, though I don't know if that will happen again. It's a great time, well worth the trip, as many come from all about to shoot.. perhaps a few from the Syrup Sucking North and as far South as Fla, (the shoeless crowd.. LMAO) and we've had them from as far West as the Rockies on occasion.. :thumb:
> 
> Hope you can make it, it's a hoot of a shoot! :tongue: :cheers:


Camp out.... that's my vote. Weather was perfect last year. Cool in the evening and beautiful in the day. :tongue::cheers::thumb:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Not sure about either week here...

July 7-8th is tough...

July 14-15 almost surely ou8t for me...

I guess maybe i'll go to nationals instead...


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

At the meeting of the Cumberland Bowhunters last evening it was decided that the Hillbilly shoot will be on July 7th and 8th. Any one that made arrangments to be here on the 13th and 14th and will be in the area and would like to shoot the range, you are welcome to do so. If you would like a club member to meet you at the range, contact me at 1-304-788-1026 and I will arrange for someone to meet you, however the range will be open for you any time that weekend.
If you need more information about the shoot contact me at the number above or PM me on Archery Talk. willieM [aka Bill Murphy]


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mr. M.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

willieM said:


> At the meeting of the Cumberland Bowhunters last evening it was decided that the Hillbilly shoot will be on July 7th and 8th. willieM [aka Bill Murphy]


Woo hoo, I can go to the Hillbilly this year!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Hunt4Bonehead (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Hillbilly getting a bump to the top!!!!!! The shoot is right around the corner...


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

See You on the Hill July 7th and 8th


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

To ensure the infamous have reminders of how they once conquered The Hill, we once again offer the KING and QUEEN (no Eddie, this isn't you) a wall banner for the home club with their name on it as proof, that at least on one day, they had the Right Stuff!

Any prognosticators out there????


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> To ensure the infamous have reminders of how they once conquered The Hill, we once again offer the KING and QUEEN (no Eddie, this isn't you) a wall banner for the home club with their name on it as proof, that at least on one day, they had the Right Stuff!
> 
> Any prognosticators out there????


He is alive... I almost don't believe it...

You coming to DCWC this weekend Mac?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> He is alive... I almost don't believe it...
> 
> You coming to DCWC this weekend Mac?


hmmmmm.....hadn't really thought about it. Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang Mac, you got the banners done before the eve of leaving for the Hill. You really need to come out Sat so we can evaluate your sanity.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:chortle: :thumb: Good to see ya Mac, hope to see you at the Hill! :cheers:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The banners look great mac. Look forward to seeing you again. Bill


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> hmmmmm.....hadn't really thought about it. Saturday and Sunday?


Just Saturday...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: :thumb: Good to see ya Mac, hope to see you at the Hill! :cheers:


Hey Sticky! it's has been awhile. I have the Hill on my calendar but it's not looking good to take the time to go play. I'm finding it hard to even shoot in the backyard these days.....so sad


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Sarge, you bringing any beer? ......may sway me.....just saying


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Sarge, you bringing any beer? ......may sway me.....just saying


What'ya want... I haven't had time to brew, but I'll definitely be bringing some beer. My brother is coming down from NY to meet us there, he's bringing me a case or 2 of canadien beer with him, and I can always stop at the store too...

We've missed you the last few years on the hill Mac...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MD is a beer friendly state... we have a limitless supply close by the Hill.. :nod: :darkbeer: :chortle:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> It is open to the public, all are welcome... the details will be forthcoming shortly (and will get posted in here, surely), as it seems the dates are now in question, but... :lol: Basically it is a two day shoot with some festivities on Saturday night. Many come, some camp out, so the early arrivers will be there on Friday to get some practice in and then we shoot Saturday, celebrate a bit Saturday night and then shoot again on Sunday. 28 targets each day (if I recall, missed the past couple years.. lol) and there has been a novelty shoot on Saturday after the competition, though I don't know if that will happen again. It's a great time, well worth the trip, as many come from all about to shoot.. perhaps a few from the Syrup Sucking North and as far South as Fla, (the shoeless crowd.. LMAO) and we've had them from as far West as *the Rockies *on occasion.. :thumb:
> 
> Hope you can make it, it's a hoot of a shoot! :tongue: :cheers:


This shoot was well worth traveling to both times that I did it. Great people to hang out with and shoot with.

Have a grerat time guys...makes me miss shooting a bit, but I'm slowly ramping back into it.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got off the phone with willieM who had the following update for the Hillbilly Shoot:
The range and clubhouse will be open Friday, July 6th for those arriving early and wanting to get a little practice in

Saturday: 14 Hunter Round/14 Field Round (cr cards in by 4pm), The Hinkelmonster Novelty Shoot will take place following the field shoot, and Ms. Lucky’s CD Novelty Shoot will take place after dinner. 

Sunday: 14 Field Round/14 Hunter Round (cr) 

As always, primative camping space is available at the clubhouse. There are several area hotels close to Cumberland Bowhunters, but no arrangements will be made for blocks of rooms due to logistical difficulties, so please make your own arrangements if you plan to stay in a hotel for the weekend. 

That's all for now......See y'all on the Hill!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

montigre said:


> Just got off the phone with willieM who had the following update for the Hillbilly Shoot:
> The range and clubhouse will be open Friday, July 6th for those arriving early and wanting to get a little practice in
> 
> Saturday: 14 Hunter Round/14 Field Round (cr cards in by 4pm), The Hinkelmonster Novelty Shoot will take place following the field shoot, and Ms. Lucky’s CD Novelty Shoot will take place after dinner.
> ...


Ill be there and camping... Dropping the wife off at the nicest hotel I can find with a pool, and Ill be camping out with the wierdo's...

This is gonna be fun... I cant wait!

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Ill be there and camping... Dropping the wife off at the nicest hotel I can find with a pool, and Ill be camping out with the wierdo's...
> 
> This is gonna be fun... I cant wait!
> 
> B~


Who you calling a wierdo? :elf_moon: :darkbeer:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hummm...first time to the Hill and calling us wierdos???? Think we need some indoctrinating here...:set1_thinking: :nod:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hummm...first time to the Hill and calling us wierdos???? Think we need some indoctrinating here...:set1_thinking: :nod:


Where's the Like button?


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

montigre said:


> Hummm...first time to the Hill and calling us wierdos???? Think we need some indoctrinating here...:set1_thinking: :nod:


Uh oh..... :mg: :ninja: :behindsof

B~


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

wierdos!!!!!!! Brad, I think you may have stuck your foot in it real good. I wouldn't sleep too sound in the camping area if I were you.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Ill be there and camping... Dropping the wife off at the nicest hotel I can find with a pool, and Ill be camping out with the wierdo's...
> 
> This is gonna be fun... I cant wait!
> 
> B~





willieM said:


> wierdos!!!!!!! Brad, I think you may have stuck your foot in it real good. I wouldn't sleep too sound in the camping area if I were you.



I might pretend that he meant that the nicest possible way.



But I might not. :shade: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

willieM said:


> wierdos!!!!!!! Brad, I think you may have stuck your foot in it real good. I wouldn't sleep too sound in the camping area if I were you.


If a certain someone from PA is camping, no one will be sleeping sound.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If a certain someone from PA is camping, no one will be sleeping sound.


Just remember, While Silence is Golden, Duct Tape is Silver!!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I might pretend that he meant that the nicest possible way.
> 
> 
> 
> But I might not. :shade: :chortle:


Your right.. I did mean that in the nicest way possible... :embara: You east coast folks are a bit sensitive and touchy....:shade:

Tell ya what... to make up for it, Id be willing to bring some good beer or something... maybe that will help my chances of keeping my crispies... 

B~


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad HT said:


> Your right.. I did mean that in the nicest way possible... :embara: You east coast folks are a bit sensitive and touchy....:shade:
> 
> Tell ya what... to make up for it, Id be willing to bring some good beer or something... maybe that will help my chances of keeping my crispies...
> 
> B~


Brad don't pay them any mind. Your statement will be confirmed by the time the weekend is over. Most of them are weirdos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Tell ya what... to make up for it, Id be willing to bring some good beer or something... *maybe that will help my chances of keeping my crispies*...
> 
> B~


He don't know this crowd very good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kade said:


> Brad don't pay them any mind. Your statement will be confirmed by the time the weekend is over. Most of them are weirdos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who you calling "them"? I'm pretty sure you were included in Brad's statement.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> He don't know this crowd very good.


Nope, seems he has a lot to learn about archery on the Hill, eh?  :cheers: :darkbeer:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Who you calling "them"? I'm pretty sure you were included in Brad's statement.


I may be. But I'm not holding it against him :wink: 

I will take it out on him in other ways.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

What's the address for the Hill?? I had it and can't find it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got it somewhere spoon...no worries we'll find it...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Found it.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> What's the address for the Hill?? I had it and can't find it.


I would have thought you guys have been there enough to have the route memorized... 

I suppose I will need it though.

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> I would have thought you guys have been there enough to have the route memorized...
> 
> I suppose I will need it though.
> 
> B~


13000 Valley Rd NE
Cumberland, MD

There was a link on Pg 1 of this thread that I forgot about.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

**sniff*....*sniff*......Careful boyzz and girlzzz.....this newbie out of shytown smells like a ringer to me......
A little "Welcome Coming-Out Party" under the tree Friday night might be a good equalizer :wink:*.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

According to The Weather Channel app on my Blackberry, we might be inside camping this year!!!!


----------



## Ford Tech (Aug 26, 2003)

I plan on taking Tuscarora Archers JOAD team up for some fun hillbilly shooting. Any Idea on cost for Young Adults and Youths. I havn't shot the Hillbilly for a few years, Do you still have pig roast and novelty shoot afterwards ? Just trying to get a time frame for the JOAD parents
Thanks Jerry


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

montigre said:


> Just got off the phone with willieM who had the following update for the Hillbilly Shoot:
> The range and clubhouse will be open Friday, July 6th for those arriving early and wanting to get a little practice in
> 
> Saturday: 14 Hunter Round/14 Field Round (cr cards in by 4pm), The Hinkelmonster Novelty Shoot will take place following the field shoot, and Ms. Lucky’s CD Novelty Shoot will take place after dinner.
> ...





Ford Tech said:


> I plan on taking Tuscarora Archers JOAD team up for some fun hillbilly shooting. Any Idea on cost for Young Adults and Youths. I havn't shot the Hillbilly for a few years, Do you still have pig roast and novelty shoot afterwards ? Just trying to get a time frame for the JOAD parents
> Thanks Jerry


There is the info on what is going on from earlier in the thread. A full day of arrow flinging Saturday to be sure...

Not sure about cost for Youths. i know the whole weekend with the pig roast usually runs about $30 for me...That's shooting Sat. and Sunday...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Spoon13 said:


> According to The Weather Channel app on my Blackberry, we might be inside camping this year!!!!


What the heck? Where did those extra 10 degrees come from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Whew, 99 for Friday and no wind, 100 on Saturday and no wind, and 97 on Sunday with a chance of T-storms. I'm not gonna camp outdoors in weather like that... Too reminiscent of bootcamp...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

montigre said:


> Whew, 99 for Friday and no wind, 100 on Saturday and no wind, and 97 on Sunday with a chance of T-storms. I'm not gonna camp outdoors in weather like that... Too reminiscent of bootcamp...


With lows in the high 60s. Sleeping weather will be fine. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> With lows in the high 60s. Sleeping weather will be fine. :wink:


Yeah, but I don't want to wait until 3 am before it gets to those temps.... It's been in the low 80s here until around midnight..


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

montigre said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to wait until 3 am before it gets to those temps.... It's been in the low 80s here until around midnight..


It won't take that long...you dont live in the mountains :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to say, it doesn't quite seem like time for the Hill to me this year without a "Hillbilly smackdown thread".. I haven't been following closely, but it doesn't seem like many crispy challenges have been laid down (yet??).... doesn't seem like quite as big of a deal has been made for this shoot this year. Maybe because Nationals are just up the road and that is going to be everybody's big shoot this year? I'm still definitely looking forward to a good time on and off the course.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> **sniff*....*sniff*......Careful boyzz and girlzzz.....this newbie out of shytown smells like a ringer to me......
> A little "Welcome Coming-Out Party" under the tree Friday night might be a good equalizer :wink:*.


:ninja: :behindsof

B~


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

After this storm Friday night it's not looking good for me folks. 
Power has been out since friday night(still not back on yet), and I have 1/4 of a maple tree down in my yard that has to be cut up and hauled out.
Looks like my weekend is gonna be spent with a chainsaw in hand instead of a bow..


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in doubt for this weekend also. After helping to clear the range of the major downed branches and such, my shoulder is not feeling very well.... Gonna shoot Tuscarora tomorrow and see what it feels like afterward. At lest today I could hold my bow up for a few shots, yesterday it was totally out of the question... Getting old is a B&^%H!!! :angry:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

montigre said:


> I'm in doubt for this weekend also. After helping to clear the range of the major downed branches and such, my shoulder is not feeling very well.... Gonna shoot Tuscarora tomorrow and see what it feels like afterward. At lest today I could hold my bow up for a few shots, yesterday it was totally out of the question... Getting old is a B&^%H!!! :angry:


So you'd rather take a chance at Tuscarora and use up whatever you've healed instead of saving up and letting yourself heal and make the trip to the Hill??

Not cool. :nono:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

DY and DY Promotions will be running Saturday afternoons shoot formerly known as the Hinky Shoot.....can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> So you'd rather take a chance at Tuscarora and use up whatever you've healed instead of saving up and letting yourself heal and make the trip to the Hill?? Not cool. :nono:


Nope, not that at all... Don't want to risk having to sit the sidelines at Nationals because I stressed it too much on the Hill. What I have going on in the shoulder (tendonosis) is not going to heal in a couple of days. Once it goes into remission I'll be good again for a few more months until the next time. Meanwhile, I need to stay on relatively level ground--it's hard enough just aiming at the top targets on a bale right now let alone having to throw in a few good cut shots.... :sad:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerry, You ask about the shooting fees for youth and young adult. Here is a list of the fees.Adult for weekend is $30, this includes the meal. The Hinky shoot is $10. Shooters under the age of 15 it is $15 for the weekend,not including Hinky shoot. Family plan is $60. Under 15 to shoot only Sat. is $5. Adults to shoot only Sat. $10. Meal Saturday $10.
I hope this information helps. Look forward to seeing everyone at the shoot. Bill


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Nope, not that at all... Don't want to risk having to sit the sidelines at Nationals because I stressed it too much on the Hill. What I have going on in the shoulder (tendonosis) is not going to heal in a couple of days. Once it goes into remission I'll be good again for a few more months until the next time. Meanwhile, I need to stay on relatively level ground--it's hard enough just aiming at the top targets on a bale right now let alone having to throw in a few good cut shots.... :sad:


Well Gail, we'll miss you on the Hill, but I understand your dilemma. I'm taking a puppy day tomorrow, so no TPA, even though it's my second most favorite course in MD. Haven't shot or even picked up my bow since the day I saw you down at AAA after the shoot there in the end of May. Probably won't have it in my hands before the weekend, so it'll be ugly, but I'm looking forward to the time spent with friends. Not sure about shooting Nat's this year, I'm pretty sure I won't, not cause I don't want to, but my priorities are a bit skewed this summer and it seems that archery isn't at the top of the list right now.. lol :cheers:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> I'm in doubt for this weekend also. After helping to clear the range of the major downed branches and such, my shoulder is not feeling very well.... Gonna shoot Tuscarora tomorrow and see what it feels like afterward. At lest today I could hold my bow up for a few shots, yesterday it was totally out of the question... Getting old is a B&^%H!!! :angry:


*Welllllllll..... then....just come for the FUN SHOOTING...there is plenty of flat land used for the Hinky--now--"DY Long Shot Challenge" Saturday afternoon and I'm pretty sure it's flat indoors for my CD Challenge Saturday night and neither require a lot of string pulling....guaranteed a lot of FUN and some great Bar-B-Que......

Butttttt...... there might be the possibility of a strained elbow from lifting a beer or two :wink:*.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

willieM said:


> Jerry, You ask about the shooting fees for youth and young adult. Here is a list of the fees.Adult for weekend is $30, this includes the meal. The Hinky shoot is $10. Shooters under the age of 15 it is $15 for the weekend,not including Hinky shoot. Family plan is $60. Under 15 to shoot only Sat. is $5. Adults to shoot only Sat. $10. Meal Saturday $10.
> I hope this information helps. Look forward to seeing everyone at the shoot. Bill


Can someone tell me what this hinky shoot thing is... Im curious...

B~


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Kade said:


> It won't take that long...you dont live in the mountains :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camping at the Best Western!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brad HT said:


> Can someone tell me what this hinky shoot thing is... Im curious...
> 
> B~


Well we all start at 40 yards and continue back to 80 yards, last man standing wins. Not sure what we wil be shooting at this year, in the past is was paper whiskey jugs. Oh the dot at 80 yards is the size of quarter. Hope your long game is fine tuned!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*What the heck????.....starting at 40???????????????

What happened to 20-25-30-35?????????

Guess I better pack another bottle of wine....:tongue:*
.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Can someone tell me what this hinky shoot thing is... Im curious...
> 
> B~


Ask pennysdad about the Hinky shoot.. I hear he ALMOST won it two years ago, but he got beat by some guy shooting a bow with really crappy stabilizers on it.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

luck has nothing to do with or without stabs...

:violin:
:faint:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> luck has nothing to do with or without stabs...
> 
> :violin:
> :faint:



*So true......it takes wine.....lots...and lots of wine.....*
.


----------



## jrnymanwv (Jan 20, 2012)

I was a member of cb for years and years. Took a long break from archery. I worked the hillbilly few times but never shot it. Been trying to get set up but thanks to the storms and pepco an there half wit operations it looks like ill be working in dc. Country roads take me home soon cause the asphalt in dc is killing me. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *So true......it takes wine.....lots...and lots of wine.....*
> .



Wine, and whine.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Safe travels to everybody making the trip.

See you all on the Hill.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Safe travels to everybody making the trip.
> 
> See you all on the Hill.


Same to you... 

What time are you shooting to be there? I think we are going to try and make it just after noon or so... if we are first to arrive, Ill just have to run and get some lunch before I get dropped off... either that or go get some extra practice on the range before everyone else.. lol

B~


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Safe travels to everybody making the trip.
> 
> See you all on the Hill.


Same to you Spoon.. see you there. I think I have just about made the decision to get a hotel room instead of camp this year.. the heat is gonna be a ***** and I can't find my damn tent. By the time I buy another, I will have paid for a night in the hotel where I will have a/c and a shower..


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> Same to you Spoon.. see you there. I think I have just about made the decision to get a hotel room instead of camp this year.. the heat is gonna be a ***** and I can't find my damn tent. By the time I buy another, I will have paid for a night in the hotel where I will have a/c and a shower..


I am actually debating that as well... My wife and daughter will be spending the weekend in the hotel, and I might just forgo camping... just not sure yet.

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Same to you...
> 
> What time are you shooting to be there? I think we are going to try and make it just after noon or so... if we are first to arrive, Ill just have to run and get some lunch before I get dropped off... either that or go get some extra practice on the range before everyone else.. lol
> 
> B~


We probably won't get there until mid afternoon. If my math is correct we should be there @ 3:00 depending on traffic around DC. Could be a little earlier, could be a little later.


----------

